Ask HN: What was your worst interview experience? - crehn
======
billconan
I had an online interview with a startup. They used a website where I could
submit my programs to a set of programming questions.

there was this question, which I don't remember now. the question had example
inputs and outputs. the examples had a few sorted arrays as inputs. but the
question didn't say that the answer should only accept sorted array.

when the array is sorted, the solution is easier. but even it is not sorted,
sorting the array first won't result in extra big O time. And sorting is
trivial, so I commented in the code that I only implemented a solution where I
expect a sorted array as the input. The question isn't clear regarding if the
input is sorted or not. In case, the input is not sorted, sorting is trivial.
I could use whatever to sort it ....

I was proud of my answers, not on this question, but questions before this
one. As some questions asked for bit manipulation. and I used inline assembly
for a very speedy implementation.

After I submitted my answers, the CTO of that startup ran my code against
their unit tests, and minutes later I received rejection.

I asked them, why? he gave me a case where the input is not sorted. clearly he
didn't even look at my code.

Using ambiguous questions to reject people doesn't make sense to me. Plus, the
online coding platform isn't interactive at all. there was no chance for me to
clarify the question.

I guess they made this question unclear on purpose, but I don't know what they
are testing? interview skills I guess?

Or maybe they wanted to test if I'm a rigorous person. of that I didn't fail,
as I had pointed out the input requirement was unclear.

They didn't even't look at the code, not too many lines, which I feel
disrespectful.

~~~
billconan
there was another interview with intel that sucked. that was a behavior
question round, they asked if I ever had a conflict of great hostility with my
supervisor, and how I resolved it.

I said I have never had a conflict of great hostility with my supervisor, I'm
easy going.

but he insisted I need to find a real-life example of me resolving hostile
conflict with a supervisor. I was NCG, I hadn't had too many supervisors.

I had no choice but made up a story for that one. I guess that position
requires story telling skills.

~~~
oblib
That is hilarious!! Thank you for sharing.

------
oblib
I was being interviewed for a mechanic's job at a car dealership back around
1986 and they told me I was hired but I had to go get a "Physical" from a
doctor before they'd hire me. I was fine with that but when I got there I was
told I'd be given a "drug test" and that's it.

Since they lied to me I became skeptical right off the bat so I called them up
and asked why they wanted to drug test me?

I got the "It's normal procedure", and then was told "it'd be unfair to the
company if someone came in high and didn't perform and they still had to pay
them". I agreed with that last part, but had to ask "Who gets to see the
results of my test" and was assured that only management and the owner would
see it.

So then I asked "Does management and the owner take the test and can I see the
results of theirs when they do?" and was told "No. They are not required to
take the test, only hourly employees."

So then I told them I was fine with taking the test but before I'd work for
them I wanted to see the results of the owner and manager's tests because they
might not be able to evaluate my performance when it was time for me to get a
raise in pay after they'd been binging all weekend on coke and hookers and
I've been screwed before by "owners" and "management" who did that.

I obviously didn't get or take the job. I've still never taken a job that
required a drug test. I wouldn't even apply for one that required it. Not
because I do drugs, but because I'd never work for anyone who'd ask me to pee
in a cup because to do that is just too cowardly and I cannot stoop that low
without being ashamed of myself forever. In practice it's hardly different
than demanding I lick their boots, and in fact it's even worse.

------
twobyfour
The one where I got groped.

